

Target, Macys, & Best Buy – Y’all Just Got Punked - superkinz
http://blog.grouptalent.com/2011/target-macys-best-buy-%E2%80%93-y%E2%80%99all-just-got-punked/

======
appendix_a
similar to Nordstrom's Innovation Lab?

[http://articles.businessinsider.com/2011-10-25/strategy/3032...](http://articles.businessinsider.com/2011-10-25/strategy/30320644_1_innovation-
lab-nordstrom-fortune)

~~~
superkinz
Yeah. Walmart created their own innovation labs, and the gift suggestions is a
result of that.

